# Good Combination



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, I am John, and I am new here. I’ve been toiling over a gaming rig for the past few months and I have everything set up, but people keep sending me in circles, about the mobo, and the cpu. Does this look like a good set up? 


Some concerns brought about by other people is the case, mobo, and the processor, I do plan to overclock this puppy as well. I’m using a Zaleman Heatsink with Artic Silver 5, fyi.



Case

COOLER MASTER CM Stacker STC-T01-UWK Black/ Silver Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Mobo

ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard


PSU

FSP Group FX Series FX760-E ATX12V V2.2/ EPS12V 760W Maximum Power Supply


CPU

AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 Windsor 2.8GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADAFX62IAA6CS – OEM


RAM

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory

Heatsink

ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler


Thermal paste

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound


Does this seem like a good base I have everything else selected and ready, I’m just waiting on getting this confusion cleared up.

Thanks for the time!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

What is your budget, and are you planning to upgrade a previous computer?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

i approve of the parts, though you could get better ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148076

perhaps the thermaltake maxorb instead?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106103

oh and grab the black edition 5000+ instead.

welcome to the forums btw


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

This will be a from the ground up build, and my brother wants my computer when I build my new one, I currently have the only gaming computer and it can play all of the games he loves to play, and I need a more powerful computer to do more video editing and such. 

Budget wise, I have a some what unlimited budget, but under $3,000 is good.I will post my entire computer set up below. The aim is to have a gaming computer that can also do video recording and editing as well. This current set up costs around $1,700 USD which is a lot better than what I have been getting at custom shops. 


EDIT: I did do alot of comparisons between the FX-62 and the Black Edition, and from what ive seen they are about the same, and both have unlocked multipliers. Is there any difference between the two?




Cases

COOLER MASTER CM Stacker STC-T01-UWK Black/ Silver Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Mobo

ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard


PSU

FSP Group FX Series FX760-E ATX12V V2.2/ EPS12V 760W Maximum Power Supply


CPU

AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 Windsor 2.8GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADAFX62IAA6CS – OEM


RAM

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory


Graphics

EVGA 320-P2-N811-AR GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card

Heatsink

ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler


Thermal paste

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound



TV Tuner ( Though I had a good one till I read about the digital conversion that takes place in 2009) (I am open for suggestions tho.)

Hauppauge WinTV-PVR 150 MCE FM 1042 PCI Interface


HDD
Primary

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250310AS 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
I plan on partitioning this HDD into 2 partitions, 1 for windows stuff, 2 for programs.
Slave(See above)

Slave(For Video recording and such)

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD7500AAKS 750GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive

Slave(For Games)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (Perpendicular Recording) ST3750640AS 750GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive


Drives
CD-DVD Burner

ASUS Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 14X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe
(This is for my media and music burning.)


ASUS Black 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DVD-E616A3T
(This is for normal CD/DVD reading and ripping, plus my storage rack idea.)


3.5” Floppy

NEC Black 1.44MB 3.5" Internal Floppy Drive Model FD1231H-302

Cooling
I will Air Cool the system, Air Cooling is something I have mastered through trial and error.


Keyboard& Mouse

Logitech Cordless Desktop EX110 967561-0403 Black 102 Normal Keys 12 Function Keys USB + PS/2 RF Wireless Standard Keyboard Mouse Included

Monitor will be a actual tv/computer monitor from best buy, when i get around to looking there.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

k if you have that much cash we need to go C2D, it is much faster...  Also, lets try an 8800gt over the 8800gts.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

I’m an avid AMD fan, plus I do want to have some cash left over for my idea. I am not exactly sure if this can work, but I was wondering if there was a way to put like 20 CD/DVD drives in a tower that would be hooked up to the computer (like externally) so I could store my favorite disks, and DVDs in there. The reason behind this is because every day my brother and sister use my computer and every day they swap out play disks for other play disks, and then usually leave them out for them to be at the mercy of what ever can happen, and (you name it) has, disks falling and getting smashed by my chair, using them as water stands, etic. I just want to eliminate that entirely.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

amd fan? join us at the ati/amd club  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43943


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

i just posted there, I didn't even know there was an AMD fan club. 

Does this mobo seem good?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thats because he just created it...  on topic

I would get a 5000x2 black edition (OC potential) IF you are dedicated AMD, otherwise C2D.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 8, 2007)

I think you would be better of with this motherboard.  $99 after rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186098


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

I've noticed that AMD people seem to have either ASUS, Gigabyte, or Biostar for mobos, is that typical? 

I looked into Foxconn, but the ram slots seemed to clost to the processor moutn to allow me to put the overly huge heat sink on top.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43379

yeah

gigabytes are good and asus are as well

biostars make great budget ocing boards.

as for the heatsink, i have my memory installed under my 120mm blue orb and so they get cooled as well and i can still remove them without having to take out the cooler.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

heatsink wise, i drifted towards Zalman based on what a friend told me, but he isn't a computer wizz tho.

I researched Zalman and from what i have read that 9700 works great, but its a little huge, but i plan to ock so from what i've heard the Zalman was a good match, now about my gfx for cooling thats something I need to look into.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

themaltake duorb http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106112


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks interest but would that fit into the case i have selected?
I do want to keep everything cool, i don't want to cook anything.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah it should fit, make sure you dont plan on using the slot under the pcie slot and you'll be good


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

If anything I don't think I’ll nee any other slots besides the one for the TV tuner. Did you read about my cd library thing? Can that be actually done?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

why would you buy like 20 external drives  

just use MagicDisc, rip the iso to your hdd, and then use magicdisc to mount it to a virtual cd/dvdrom, i have 16 virtual drives just for the fun of it, have all the way from drive A to z lol


----------



## wiak (Nov 8, 2007)

if your a amd fan
WAIT for phenom, its only 11 days left, i highly recommend you!

am wating so i can get
Phenom X4 + AMD 770 Chipset combo

here is what am thinking of getting:
AMD Phenom X4 9600 AM2+ Quad Core
Gigabyte MA770-DS3 AM2+ (AMD 770 Chipset)
http://my.ocworkbench.com/bbs/showthread.php?p=422860

and yes rip you games/movies to iso, and put it on you harddrive and mount the .iso file with a iso mount software like alcohol 52%, you dont need more than pysical 2 cd/dvd drives


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

I used to have such things, but games like sc4 used to crash on me, no matter how many times i redid it. I just figured its easier to do it that way. thats where i came up with the massive cd libary theory.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

agree with wiak phenom plus r680 plus fx770(or whateva the hell the chipsets called)= sweet amd system.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

pepsi71ocean said:


> I used to have such things, but games like sc4 used to crash on me, no matter how many times i redid it. I just figured its easier to do it that way. thats where i came up with the massive cd libary theory.



magic disc is amazing, try it, its a very low profile and simple program.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

does the new Phenom X4 + perform better than any current amd, and what would the price range be?

do you know where i could find this magic disk program?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-magicdisc-overview.htm
install it, it'll appear in your tray, right click it, go to virtual cd/dvd-rom and choose the drive and hit mount, mount the iso and then the virtual drive will have that cd in it. you can set the number of drives in it. everything happens from the tray. theres no gui, etc. 

also about the phenom x4, it'd be the best performing amd cpu out...


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

is the Phenom a AM2 socket? or is it a entirely new system


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

its either am2+ or am3, but im going to guess am2+ though. there are am2+ mobos already out there.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 8, 2007)

pepsi71ocean said:


> This will be a from the ground up build, and my brother wants my computer when I build my new one, I currently have the only gaming computer and it can play all of the games he loves to play, and I need a more powerful computer to do more video editing and such.
> 
> Budget wise, I have a some what unlimited budget, but under $3,000 is good.I will post my entire computer set up below. The aim is to have a gaming computer that can also do video recording and editing as well. This current set up costs around $1,700 USD which is a lot better than what I have been getting at custom shops.
> 
> ...



Several things I would change before any purchase is made: 

-CPU and motherboard, go with intel instead for this, a fact is that fanboyism while is good in a way I'd go with whats better value for money at the moment. Instead I would purchase a Core 2 Duo E6750 + Gigabyte GA P35 DS4, MUCH more overclockable and faster overall.

-GPU, Instead of a 8800GTS, purchase a 8800GT instead, its MUCH faster and costs approximately the same price.  

-Floppy, find a USB floppy instead, MUCH more less of a hassle as it runs off the USB header's own power supply. 

-Case... Coolermaster CM 690 instead, and purchase four 120mm fans. This case is by far a better option as it will offer similar cooling performance. Much more value for money, so you can spend more on other things, such as the CPU or Motherboard.

"also about the phenom x4, it'd be the best performing amd cpu out..."

Best AMD CPU out but definately not bang for buck, I wouldn't jump onto it asap, logically going with Intel at the moment is better, due to the fact that the latest phenom NDA defying benchmark results are somewhat dissapointing. 

Anyway pepsi, ASUS/Gigabyte are top tier motherboard manufacturers. I would go with gigabyte instead however, their boards are far more reliable for their value boards (example... 6 phase in a budget board, while ASUS only offers three phase). 

Blue orb = cooler of the past FYI... anyway if you compromise on the case and get a CM690 instead I'd grab a thermalright Ultra 120, with the extra funds you have. You'll be able to push your CPU very far with it. This is why I recommend the E6750... overclocking will be very easy with the DS4 + E6750. What would you prefer? A system that runs extremely fast easily or a system that struggles to overclock? (<your current build).


----------



## keakar (Nov 8, 2007)

pepsi71ocean said:


> I've noticed that AMD people seem to have either ASUS, Gigabyte, or Biostar for mobos, is that typical?
> 
> I looked into Foxconn, but the ram slots seemed to clost to the processor moutn to allow me to put the overly huge heat sink on top.



well ASUS and Gigabyte are the top 2 motherboards out there IMO for most builders because they are priced affordably, are of great quality and reliability, and backed by good company support.

there are some other great boards out there so im not saying they are the only choices but i consider the other boards to not be as good.

i am not speaking about high end boards for specific applications or hard core overclockers boards because they must be looked at individually depending on your needs.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 8, 2007)

|I just want to eliminate that entirely.|


If you really want to eliminate that, just buy them their own computers. Seriously.

As for being an AMD enthusiast, I'm a big AMD supporter, always have been, TECH wise. I'm also a large FORD supporter, but look at FORD's cars these days...not so great ya know?

With the kind of budget you've described (though I know you don't want to actually spend 3000 dollars!) you could easily do what others have suggested and use a C2D, and if you're doing video editing, a Q6600 or newer.


If anyone disagrees, please say something, so we can send him in more circles.


----------



## Davidelmo (Nov 8, 2007)

Why would you limit the performance of your machine just for some sort of brand loyalty?

Core 2 Duo is superior in almost every way. I'm not a fanboy. I'll just get whatever will give me better performance.

If you want to do video editing etc, Core 2 Duo or a Quad Core is the only way to go.
Look at the comparisons in this chart: Rendering a scene 2 mins faster with the slowest Quad Core compared to the fastest AMD
http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=921&model2=868&chart=436

Video encoding: 50% faster on the Quad Core compared to best AMD
http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=921&model2=868&chart=431

Even programs which are not quad core optimised, the C2D or Quad Core STILL wipe the floor with the AMD offerings:
http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=921&model2=868&chart=428

and again:
http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=921&model2=868&chart=429

If your budget is unlimited, why limit your performance?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2007)

All right, I guess I’m going to switch over to Intel, its was a pride thing, but I guess I have to take the performance because I know what I’m doing will definitely be balls to the wall for any computer I get, might as well get the extra performance. 

With that being said, what should I do for a rig then? I like the QX6850 but Intel’s to me are a totally new world and I know I’ll need help with this. 

So I have a CPU set up the QX6850, and I did check out that case the Coolermaster CM 690 I like the design of that seems practical. I did get a sugestion that the QX6600 is better for gaming while the QX6850 is better for video editing. The thing is im not so sure spending an extra 1,000 bucks for just the processor, cuz i know that its the same 775 socket, but then again i am overclocking this  thing so the performance will be better off than stock performance.

By switching to Intel, all I need to change is the mobo, right? The rest seems all plug and play to me. And what would be a good overclockable mobo to use?


----------



## Davidelmo (Nov 9, 2007)

pepsi71ocean said:


> All right, I guess I’m going to switch over to Intel, its was a pride thing, but I guess I have to take the performance because I know what I’m doing will definitely be balls to the wall for any computer I get, might as well get the extra performance.
> 
> With that being said, what should I do for a rig then? I like the QX6850 but Intel’s to me are a totally new world and I know I’ll need help with this.
> 
> ...



If I were you I'd get the Q6600. I'm not sure that shaving 10 seconds off your video rendering time is worth $1000 more! Plus, you can easily overclock a Q6600 to beyond QX6850 speeds.

If you want a Quad Core, I would suggest a P35 chipset based motherboard:
Abit IP35 Pro is a fantastic choice
Asus PK5 (there are several versions with extra such as wi-fi etc)

They are probably the two most popular. I'd look into those.

Everything else such as graphics card, hard drives etc will be compatible.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 9, 2007)

Davidelmo

I realized the same thing you said about the price of the cpu, and I was somewhat stunned, so I will got with a Q6600  I noticed you have the Asus Striker Extreme How does that board work? 

 Will DDR2 800 ram work or do you need something that divisible like 667, or 1066?


----------



## Davidelmo (Nov 9, 2007)

My advice - don't combine the Striker Extreme and Q6600.

the Striker Extreme is great for Dual Cores - not so good for Quads. I didn't realise that when I bought it though!

And yup, DDR800 will be fine.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 9, 2007)

Since many people are Intel here, what would be a good mobo for an intel quad core. Im at a loss about it.

I spent the greater part of the day reading reviews at newegg with no luck.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 9, 2007)

Gigabyte GA P35 DS4. Striker extreme as such is for the Epenis factor, I dont understand why people would pay twice as much for something that performs the same or worse than this. Gigabyte is by far one of the best motherboard manufacturers out there, having very reliable boards that have a relatively low faliure rate. 

Honestly, striker extreme... not worth your cash. You can spend the extra premiums on other things, why the motherboard when all it gives you is just a board that is more "premium"? Lets say, better RAM, you will see a benefit, better GPU, same story, better CPU, same story! 

See what I mean? Also, you can get Samsung's DDR1066 (its rebadged a lot), for a VERY low price.

EDIT: Quad core... Get a G0.. however, dont expect to be able to push them far if you are aspiring to overclock. In this case I would purchase a E6850 instead of a Q6600.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 9, 2007)

pepsi71ocean said:


> Since many people are Intel here, what would be a good mobo for an intel quad core. Im at a loss about it.
> 
> I spent the greater part of the day reading reviews at newegg with no luck.



get an EVGA 680i A1 board.... very good for overclocking the quads. and for video, get the 8800gt, save up and get another later(orjust get both at the same time) my 2 EVGA 8800gt SSC cards run pretty close to my 2 EVGA 8800ultra's. 8800gt is a very good card, especially in sli. dont waste money buying ram that runs over 800mhz unless you plan on going over a 1600mhz fsb. evga, and gigabyte would be the best motherboards. ASUS's boards are average these days and there RMA's take FOREVER. i woudn't reccomend an asus board. any p35 board is also good for quad overclocking.


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ya best advice I can give right now is: If you're an AMD fan buy a C2D. If you're an Intel fan buy a C2D. Or go a step further and get an Intel Quad. You won't be dissapointed. This is coming from someone who is a huge AMD fan...but currently Intel just has what it takes...

Edit: Get the eVGA 680i A1 revision...awesome board for OC'ing quads/c2d.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 10, 2007)

P35 > 680i. Why? 680i runs extremely hot and has several issues, however, P35 does not generate much heat. Unless you want SLI, I would choose the P35 over the 680i.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 10, 2007)

generally 680i+quad= not going to work really well

striker extreme seems to suffer the most followed by evga, though i believe an updated bios fixed it up a good bit for the evga 680i's.


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 10, 2007)

the eVGA 680i A1 revs work perfectly fine for overclocking quads...


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 12, 2007)

i found the eVGA 680i A1 but unfortunately its sold out at new egg.  Does anyone know if something that is sold out at new egg ever get restocked? 

I guess that the Quad core is a hard processor to get a good mobo for.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 12, 2007)

pepsi71ocean said:


> i found the eVGA 680i A1 but unfortunately its sold out at new egg.  Does anyone know if something that is sold out at new egg ever get restocked?
> 
> I guess that the Quad core is a hard processor to get a good mobo for.



Um... are you listening? P35 Boards dude... 680i boards arent the only boards in the world. I'd suggest something such as the GA P35 DS4 or a P5K-E. Either board would be good. I'd get the Gigabyte instead, better cooling.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 12, 2007)

Other quality choices that will also save you some cash, Abit IP35 Pro or DFI p35 Infinity "Blood Iron". These boards both clock quite high and are stable as hell. I have both of them.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 12, 2007)

I went to Newegg and then did some customer reviews for the GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0. Is it a reliable board for over clocking.

Now that i look at it. I don't have a need for SLI support, I don't think that dual gfx cards would be useful. When you think of it, down the road sli would cost twice as much to upgrade. I think i just took a look at the 680i board and got excited.

EDIT: I'm also looking at the Abit IP35 Pro. I've heard good reviews about both, and i think im swinging towards ABit.


----------



## Davidelmo (Nov 12, 2007)

Abit IP35 Pro is a fantastic board


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 13, 2007)

*Updated List Intel Rig now*

Ok, After a lot of work, doing research, and input from members here I have come up with my Intel list. I’d like some feedback as to was seems good and what isn’t so good for this rig. I don’t know if anyone does any video recording but I’d be interested if you guy would have a better TV tuner/ video input card that the one I could find. 

Will the Case be big enough to fit the Zalman 9700 HSF? I did some math and it looks like it will, but I’m not exactly good for taking guesses. 

Case 
COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

Mobo
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0 LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard 

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813128064

CPU
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115017

Heat sink paste
Artic Silver 5
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835100007

HSF
ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

GFX
EVGA 512-P3-N805-A1 GeForce 8800GT KO 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814130301

RAM
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148076

3.5 Floppy
NEC Black 1.44MB 3.5" Internal Floppy Drive Model FD1231H-302
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16821152005


Tuner Card
Hauppauge WinTV-PVR 150 MCE FM 1042 PCI Interface

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16815116620 

HDD’s
(3x500)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288

Mouse & Keyboard
Logitech Cordless Desktop EX110 967561-0403 Black 102 Normal Keys 12 Function Keys USB + PS/2 RF Wireless Standard Keyboard Mouse Included

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16823126174

Monitor
SAMSUNG 2280HD Black 22" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor w/ Digital TV Tuner 400 cd/m2 700:1 Built in Speakers

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16824001238

DVD Drive
ASUS Black 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DVD-E616A3T

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827135143

DVD/CD-RW Drive
ASUS Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 14X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827135156

EDIT: PSU
FSP Group FX Series FX760-E ATX12V V2.2/ EPS12V 760W Maximum Power Supply 100 - 240 V

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817104026

Total List price at New Egg
 Is currently $2,200(+/-75)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

I want to say, I do not agree with the ram, you need  some ballistix tracers.  Also, I would not get the GTS, I would get a GT to save some cash, and I would NEVER get an ABIT mobo, because of the support factor...  (which is fail)


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 13, 2007)

GFX wise, they were out of stock for the 8800GT series, all of the 8800GT's, and I looked at it and I figured that that gfx might hold out long enough, it seems to be far more advanced than that of what I would need for a while (gaming wise), but for movie editing I still don't know if that is process with the GFX card, or through the cpu or what.

EDIT: While reviewing some things, and a check list of needs for my computer i've swiched to the GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0. It has 8 SATA's and 8x2.0 USB's which both I think are a must, as I can see my self buying more Hard drives for expanded space in the future. I might need another hard drive but as of right now it seems useless. I see that the need for hard drive space for my video editing will grow undoubtfully in the future, so I think that 8 SATA's seems like a good decision now.


----------



## largon (Nov 14, 2007)

pepsi71ocean said:


> (...)
> 
> (2x750GB)
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (Perpendicular Recording) ST3750640AS 750GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
> ...


Are you absolutely sure you need 2-freakin-TERAbytes of HDD space?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2007)

largon said:


> Are you absolutely sure you need 2-freakin-TERAbytes of HDD space?



O wow...  I just saw that...  2 x 250gb would be more than enough!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea, While thinking it over I would rather have the videos on 2 seperate hard drives to allow some saftey, so if one was to fail i wouldn't loose both. Part of the archive theory is that all the vhs tapes I have in my posession need to be put onto dvd or hdd's, and im going to use a hard drive for a back up. The other one will be for the buisness end, which i hope will do me some good buisness wise.

The 3rd hard drive the 500gb one will be for windows, and programs. I'll set the page file to one of the 2 other hdd's.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Other quality choices that will also save you some cash, Abit IP35 Pro or DFI p35 Infinity "Blood Iron". These boards both clock quite high and are stable as hell. I have both of them.


How well does that Iron Blood clock? I'm thinking of picking one up.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> How well does that Iron Blood clock? I'm thinking of picking one up.



Blood Iron 
they're great for the price if you don't need more than 1x PCI-e x16


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> Blood Iron
> they're great for the price if you don't need more than 1x PCI-e x16


I don't. I haven't the psu to support a 2900 Xfire, or the monitor to need it. I'm more interested in maximizing a single card anyway. And I want a Quad, dammit!!!!! lol


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 15, 2007)

Im looking into a Quad Q6600 from intel, and if i can get some good "it will work from people i'l move forward withthe build, and then u can copy my build.


----------

